# Tarantula



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey guys, freshly aquired from the herp show, my new Theraphosi Blondi. About a 6-7 inch leg span. Not sure of the sex, but the price was right at $75.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

im not a big spider fan but yours looks cool


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Why, thankyou!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the new addition! Don't these spiders grow huge?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice , I was out looking at scorpions and spiders today.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

looks good


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

how big i huge????? ya think i can find one in canada?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> Nice , I was out looking at scorpions and spiders today.


Where?



> Congrats on the new addition! Don't these spiders grow huge?


Yer darn tootin'!!!











> cueball Posted Today, 03:52 PM
> how big i huge????? ya think i can find one in canada?


If your on the right drug.









Oops! were you serious cueball?







Yeah, there is dealer in Canada, but I forgot who...try googling.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow great looking spider. What kind of diet are you going to keep him on?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> Wow great looking spider. What kind of diet are you going to keep him on?


Not sure yet. He's pushing the size barrier for crickets. I'll try finding roaches and or superworms. I may have to order them.

Thanks all.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

get one male hissing cockroach and 2 or 3 females and you will soon have more large food for your spider than you can stand!

i used to do it in a 10 gal aquarium with vasiline around the top 2in to keep them from getting out


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd feel more comfortable with a secure lid then I would a bit of vaseline.









Anyway. Freaky looking spider. Hope you don't wake up to it sitting on your face one day. That would be bad.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> I'd feel more comfortable with a secure lid then I would a bit of vaseline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Me too!



> get one male hissing cockroach and 2 or 3 females and you will soon have more large food for your spider than you can stand!


This may be a good idea.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

More pics. 
Munching a pinkie mouse and reaching for the cam!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

cool pics .... 2nd one looks like its going to jump out of the my screen.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Holy sh*t. That second one sent shivers down my spine like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Holy sh*t. That second one sent shivers down my spine like you wouldn't believe.










Cool, mission accomplished.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> I'd feel more comfortable with a secure lid then I would a bit of vaseline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: Me too!



> get one male hissing cockroach and 2 or 3 females and you will soon have more large food for your spider than you can stand!


This may be a good idea.








[/quote]

Go with discoid (Blaberus discoidalis) or deaths head ( Blaberus craniifer) roaches. They have wings but don't fly or climb. They are very prolific and if you have a little patience you can get a self-sustaining colony going in a couple of months.
Blaberus.com


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks Bawb2u!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Holy sh*t. That second one sent shivers down my spine like you wouldn't believe.


:laugh: Cool, mission accomplished.
[/quote]

Jerk.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> Thanks Bawb2u!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

It looks like he enjoyed the pinkie! Was he very aggressive when you offered it to him?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> It looks like he enjoyed the pinkie! Was he very aggressive when you offered it to him?


I never saw him actually grab it. I dropped it in front of the tube he was in and 30 minutes later he was munching. It did take a good hour for him to eat the whole thing. Plus, this GBE doesn't seem to be aggressive at all. I just took him out to examine his private parts







(with a net) and discovered his male goodies. No rearing up, no threat posture, no hair kicking, no bared fangs, he just rolled with it.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

So now that you know that it's a male ... what size do you think he will max out at? Aren't the GBE known to be aggressive? Do you think he wasn't aggressive because he had just eaten or did you just luckout and get a tame one (if there is such a thing)?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> So now that you know that it's a male ... what size do you think he will max out at? Aren't the GBE known to be aggressive? Do you think he wasn't aggressive because he had just eaten or did you just luckout and get a tame one (if there is such a thing)?


I believe, if given the proper care, males (as well as females) will max out at the 10 inch mark (leg span) but be a bit more spindly. They are known for their aggression but it's not unheard of to get a somewhat docile, or less nervous one. This is what I've been reading anyway.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think I moved away from Wisconsin just in time...I know if one of those things gets loose in your place....I would find you at my front door....shivering...and begging for a place to stay.

Cool looking spider....but those things just give me the creeps


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I think I moved away from Wisconsin just in time...I know if one of those things gets loose in your place....I would find you at my front door....shivering...and begging for a place to stay.
> 
> Cool looking spider....but those things just give me the creeps


You got that right muchumbo!!









UPDATE: So much for being docile. This thing has turned nuts!!! I went in to feed him a superworm and he reared up and hissed. Vibrating undulating hairs I believe. 
GAMEOVER!!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Well thats a freaky looking spider. Have fun and I hope to see more pics.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> UPDATE: So much for being docile. This thing has turned nuts!!! I went in to feed him a superworm and he reared up and hissed. Vibrating undulating hairs I believe.
> GAMEOVER!!










Did you poop a little?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> UPDATE: So much for being docile. This thing has turned nuts!!! I went in to feed him a superworm and he reared up and hissed. Vibrating undulating hairs I believe.
> GAMEOVER!!


:laugh: Did you poop a little?
[/quote]

:laugh: or alot?


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Congrats! She is sweet.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Awsome pics man!!
To tell the truth I'm scared sh_tless of these things but my buddy somehow talked me into letting him get one and keep it at my place.








Well now I'm really starting to enjoy my new "roomate".
He's just a 4-5" Chilean Rose. But seeing this I think I need to upgrade! Mines a very docile guy. Yours seem to very aggresive. He always like this? Cause if hes a crafy one and a escape artist I don't think I'm ready for that.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> UPDATE: So much for being docile. This thing has turned nuts!!! I went in to feed him a superworm and he reared up and hissed. Vibrating undulating hairs I believe.
> GAMEOVER!!


It just needed time to settle in.

Now it's going to come get you in your sleep.


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

Serrapygo said:


> More pics.
> Munching a pinkie mouse and reaching for the cam!










I feel so sorry for that pinky.Thank god they cant see.


----------



## bigdaddy998us (Jan 2, 2007)

damn, it seems like you got a good one.. he seems very personable


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Geis said:


> Awsome pics man!!
> To tell the truth I'm scared sh_tless of these things but my buddy somehow talked me into letting him get one and keep it at my place.
> 
> 
> ...


It's night and day when comparing a rose versus a goliath bird eater. GBE's are much more apt to bite if handled, flick urticating hairs, and I've found out, they do move faster! There's no way he will escape unless it's caused by my stupidity.











> I feel so sorry for that pinky.Thank god they cant see


The pinkie was frozen. Dead before the tarantula got to it.



> damn, it seems like you got a good one.. he seems very personable


Not good enough, I got a male wich I discovered later. Males don't live as long as females.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> Not good enough, I got a male wich I discovered later. Males don't live as long as females.


That sucks! that's one thing about keeping T's I hated. Find a nice speciman, raise it from a 'sling to sexable and then find out it's a short-timer.


----------

